# Vivitar 365 Flash & Accessories



## N2CSA (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a couple of these old potato masher units. Nobody seems to service them because they have been out of production too long. Can anyone tell me where to locate a schematic for the electronics in the LVP-1 battery pack? Alternatively can someone direct me to a source for a repair manual? 

Also, has anyone tried to charge a set of Ni-Cad fast charge C cells with the Charge-60 for NC-4?

Thanks for any help.


----------

